# Red breasted acara or Bolivian rams



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

Hi. I'm setting up a 240 litre, 48 inch aquarium.

Potential occupants so far will be

1 bristlenose pleco
10 pristella tetras
6 corydoras Julii
2 Keyhole cichlids

I'm wondering whether to get a pair of Bolivian rams or a pair of red breasted acara (smiling cichlids)

Would the acara be ok with the Keyhole cichlids and also the corydoras.

Haven't managed to find that much info on the red breasted acara. Also I read a lot about keyholes being very shy. Is this the case and if that is so, are they worth it?

Any advice would be much appreciated


----------

